#ubuntu-eg 2011-08-15
<mohamed-ragab> هل ينفع انزل نسخة skype حديثه شوية عن v2
#ubuntu-eg 2011-08-16
<EgyParadox> http://www.facebook.com/questions/233389786705476/?qa_ref=qd
<EgyParadox> elacheche_anis:
<elacheche_anis> hey EgyParadox :)
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> 3amel eh?
<elacheche_anis> I find how to do the thumbnails :)
<elacheche_anis> hmd labess :D w inti??
<EgyParadox> el7amdeoleah
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> are there other active LoCo teams in the Middle East other than ubuntu-tn?
<elacheche_anis> you're LoCo and ubuntu-dz
<elacheche_anis> u-dz will organize a SFD an they send an invitation to our LoCo to be present with one or é conferences :)
<EgyParadox> dz?
<EgyParadox> which country?
<elacheche_anis> Algeria
<EgyParadox> ohhh
<EgyParadox> I hardly think we can do any collaboration with them
<elacheche_anis> why not?
<EgyParadox> 3ashan eli 7asal maben masr welgazayer
<elacheche_anis> insit illi il 3alam il 3arabi ba3d 2011 itbaddal?? I don't think that will be a problem.. u-dz try to do a new startup to the LoCo.. If you will not be able to collaborate with them that's will be because of there LoCo situation not anything else..
#ubuntu-eg 2011-08-18
<OsamaMongy> clear
<sarhan_> hello OsamaMongy
<OsamaMongy> hello omar
<OsamaMongy> :)
<sarhan_> who is omar?
<OsamaMongy> I'm sorry I thougth you are some one else :)
<sarhan_> no problem
<sarhan_> i am a visitor :D
<sarhan_> it's a good channel
<OsamaMongy> you are a visittor from egypt or another country ?
<EgyParadox> I sm Oar
<sarhan> from tunisia but you closed the page :(
<EgyParadox> Omar
<EgyParadox> sarhan
<sarhan> hello EgyParadox !
<sarhan> he trougths that i am u :)
<EgyParadox> haha
<EgyParadox> he left
<sarhan> are u friends?
<EgyParadox> yes
<EgyParadox> he is with us in the team
<sarhan> can i join ubuntu-eg ?
<EgyParadox> OsamaMongy
<EgyParadox> ana 3omar
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> https://launchpad.net/~egyptlocoteam
<EgyParadox> :)
<OsamaMongy> hehe ezayak ya 3omar
<OsamaMongy> ana eftkrt sar7an hwa enta :)
<EgyParadox> :)
<EgyParadox> https://launchpad.net/~egyptlocoteam/+join
<sarhan> esmi sar7an ou t3ayetli omar?
<EgyParadox> sarhan
<sarhan> EgyParadox, no i am ubuntu-tn member !
<EgyParadox> aywa tayeb?
<sarhan> EgyParadox, it's a treason to do that
<EgyParadox> treason how?
<OsamaMongy> welcome sar7an
<OsamaMongy> welcome to egypt
<sarhan> thx OsamaMongy
<OsamaMongy> how is life in tn ?
<EgyParadox> joining the team is not a treason what bin ali did is :D
<sarhan> OsamaMongy, good with democracy
<sarhan> EgyParadox, what mubarek is too :D
<sarhan> did*
<OsamaMongy> actually they are all treasoners :S
<sarhan> OsamaMongy, how is life en egypt?
<OsamaMongy> going but slowly
#ubuntu-eg 2011-08-19
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, wish one is you?? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Events/2010-05-08-LucidReleaseParty?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Release+Party+Cairo+Univ+2010.jpg
<elacheche_anis> :D
<EgyParadox> guess
<elacheche_anis> looool.. I can eliminate just one person XD not more..
<EgyParadox> which one?
<elacheche_anis> The girl of course..
<EgyParadox> lol
<EgyParadox> hahaha
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> common EgyParadox answer my question XD :p :p
<EgyParadox> the one with the black t shirt
<EgyParadox> :D
<elacheche_anis> common!! seriously !!! :p XD
<EgyParadox> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=232312450146543&set=t.100001514971276&type=1&theater
<elacheche_anis> :D enchanté :D
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, we have a packaging classroom right now come to #ubuntu-tn-classroom " #ubuntu-tn-classroom-chat
<elacheche_anis> &**
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, le formateur est un DD
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> its in french?
<elacheche_anis> yes EgyParadox :), adn is a tunisian DD
<EgyParadox> merde
<sarhan> lol
<elacheche_anis> lool EgyParadox
<elacheche_anis> After the classroom translate the log using google translate :p XD
<EgyParadox> ok lol
<sarhan> EgyParadox we have another classroom in japanease if u want to came u are welcome
<elacheche_anis> lol sarhan, so fanny :p
<EgyParadox> 宮城県!!
<sarhan> EgyParadox, google translate !
#ubuntu-eg 2011-08-21
<sarhan> hello OsamaMongy !
<OsamaMongy> hello sarhan
<OsamaMongy> how is life
<sarhan> life is good
<OsamaMongy> wish it always better :)
<OsamaMongy> heyy all please pray for libya and syria
<sarhan> libya is free why pray for it?
<OsamaMongy> to rearrange rapidly and for syria to come free as well
#ubuntu-eg 2012-08-14
<CMinus> Holla
<CMinus> Shbab
<CMinus> Teet
<CMinus> Any one online
<CMinus> Bad LoCo Team :@
<CMinus> Hola
#ubuntu-eg 2012-08-15
<Cminus> HOla
#ubuntu-eg 2012-08-16
 * os_ is away:  بدي ألعب شوي 
 * os_ is away: عم يلعب شوي
 * os_ is away: عم يلعب شوي
#ubuntu-eg 2012-08-17
 * os_ is away: لح ريح شوي
 * os_ is away: قمت من على اللابتوب
 * os_ is away: بدي أرتاح
 * os__ is away: عم حمل وping مطول
 * os__ is away: بدي قوم شوي 
 * os__ is away: لح أرجع لا حدا يحكي كلمة قبل ما قوم
#ubuntu-eg 2012-08-19
 * os_ is away: غدا ..
 * os_ is back (gone 00:00:04)
 * os_ is away: غداء ...
 * os_ is away: ن
 * os_ is back (gone 00:00:08)
 * os_ is away:  
 * os_ is away: 5 دقايق وبرجع إن شاء الله
#ubuntu-eg 2014-08-14
<sing> Hi, can anyone tell me what landscape is?
<sing> Hi, can anyone tell me what landscape is?
<sing> Hi, can anyone tell me what landscape is?
<sing> Hi, can anyone tell me what landscape is?
<sing> Hi, can anyone tell me what landscape is?
<sing> Hi, can anyone tell me what landscape is?
<sing> Hi, can anyone tell me what landscape is?
<sing> Hi, can anyone tell me what landscape is?
